
Show HN: Python Books of the Month - gh1
https://pythonbooks.org/book-of-the-month/
======
gh1
Hi all, creator of PythonBooks here. PythonBooks is running since 2017. During
launch, it was on the front page of HN [0]. Thanks to the HN community for
showing so much interest in the website. There has been steady traffic ever
since and I have tried my best to keep the website updated with the latest
books. Starting this month, there's a new page which lists the best Python
books published every month - based on popularity, topic and novelty. I
thought that it could be an useful tool for Python developers to cut through
the noise and keep abreast of the best recent books. Feedback is welcome :-)

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14769317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14769317)

------
masonic
These are just affiliation links with commentary ripped verbatim from Amazon
without attribution.

